# Children of the Night



## RedDragon56 (Nov 7, 2011)

http://childrenofthenightcomic.com/ A fantasy furry comic about supernatural beings set in Eagle City, Texas. Vampires, Werewolves and the like. Rated for adult language and content.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm about 13 pages in. Not a fan of the art style, but the dialogue/writing isn't too bad, although it does seem choppy and a bit rushed in some areas. Of course, I'm no literary critic. I'll keep going.


----------

